
Tell HN: The Bible is removed from Chinese online retailers - jerryzh
The Bible can no longer be found in the three main online retailers: Amazon, Taobao and Jindong.
======
tlb
A quick search ("bible" on amazon.cn) suggests otherwise:
[https://www.amazon.cn/dp/1473618940/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1...](https://www.amazon.cn/dp/1473618940/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1522828379&sr=8-2&keywords=bible)

If you're sure that something interesting is happening, please provide a
source.

~~~
The_suffocated
Perhaps the OP meant that the Bible is not listed if you perform a web search
somewhere inside China.

